# Just tag it



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tested valves in a facility today. 23 devices on the premises. 20 of them were double checks. I had 14 fails. They had never been tested. The test cocks were clean when I got there. I don't think the guy before me ever tested any of them. Do "just tag it" inspections go on in your area?

I like fails. More money for me to make on material and labor:thumbup:

Passing a bad valve or not testing a valve is insane.:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Tested valves in a facility today. 23 devices on the premises. 20 of them were double checks. I had 14 fails. They had never been tested. The test cocks were clean when I got there. I don't think the guy before me ever tested any of them. Do "just tag it" inspections go on in your area?
> 
> I like fails. More money for me to make on material and labor:thumbup:
> 
> Passing a bad valve or not testing a valve is insane.:blink:


 Propbably a guy sitting in an office making invoices for testing the valves and he's only been there to tag it. he's making thousands doing zero. sure it goes on. But not in Il or MN


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I will not kick a young man while he's down. Living in Alabama is punishment enough.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

No you would just tell him to find another trade.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes. We don't need hacks or frauds in our trade. 

You are correct. This time...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plenty of those running the show already right


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Stir stir. 

I will not take the bait. 
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have seen bogus RPZ tags. The owner of the shop signed off on them, but there were no test results on the tag. WTF?! Side note, does Alabama even bother with backflow devices? If the state won't enforce plumbers to have licenses, I don't see them caring about cross connection.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I have seen bogus RPZ tags. The owner of the shop signed off on them, but there were no test results on the tag. WTF?! Side note, does Alabama even bother with backflow devices? If the state won't enforce plumbers to have licenses, I don't see them caring about cross connection.


 No we use anti-backflow devices or Backflow prevention devices....not backflow devices. Big difference there atleast here in Alabama anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya got me. Is there a cross connection program in Alabama?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran into a few commercial and industrial places that had bogus tags for nonexistent backflow preventers. The city sent them a letter stating there where 6 backflow preventers, and all the building ever had was 3. I seen this about a dozen times this year. I had to get the city's inspector out there to prove to them that the previous tester made up some phantom valves.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Ya got me. Is there a cross connection program in Alabama?


  Public Law 805, and 22-23-30 Code of Alabama 1975, and Safe Drinking Water Act of 1997 as amended, and SBCCI standard codes 1985 edition and revised procedures adopted the 4th day of January 1988.



They adopted one. I think all states were forced to adopt cross-connection legislation in 1987ish or risk losing federal money


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I have ran into a few commercial and industrial places that had bogus tags for nonexistent backflow preventers. The city sent them a letter stating there where 6 backflow preventers, and all the building ever had was 3. I seen this about a dozen times this year. I had to get the city's inspector out there to prove to them that the previous tester made up some phantom valves.


 
It just takes a few bad apples to create a stigma for all of us.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> It just takes a few bad apples to create a stigma for all of us.


 It sure does. I came across a fire sprinkler system where the Gate valve was never turned on from the last test a year ago. The alarm tattler was caught in the thread groove just right not to sound the alarm.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> It sure does. I came across a fire sprinkler system where the Gate valve was never turned on from the last test a year ago. The alarm tattler was caught in the thread groove just right not to sound the alarm.


That insurance carrier would faareak out if they knew that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt,
send me a p.m How much did you charge that place that had the 23 devices? I would have started at 175 times 23 and then let them beat me down a little.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Matt,
> send me a p.m How much did you charge that place that had the 23 devices? I would have started at 175 times 23 and then let them beat me down a little.


I just put in a quote for 45 devices. Told the guy my standard price of $165.00 But if he gets back to me in two weeks I can work in a discount.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice. People don't realize the stress backflow devices put me under. I never know if the thing is going to go into full dump because of the opening or closing of the valves. Or if the control valves will shut all the way, so you can test/rebuild. I wish it was like back in the day and we could charge a buck an inch.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Nice. People don't realize the stress backflow devices put me under. I never know if the thing is going to go into full dump because of the opening or closing of the valves. Or if the control valves will shut all the way, so you can test/rebuild. I wish it was like back in the day and we could charge a buck an inch.


I missed out on them times. Some of the die hard guys here charge more for the larger devices, but there are more out here ding them for less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I worked for a different contractor, his longball hitter would go to a local factory, with many buildings and many devices, and pencil whip the tests. This shop was combines, it did plumbing and fitting and this account was a gold mine. They lost it. A friend of mine was out there for over two years, with another plumber, just rerouting water lines to emergency showers and drinking fountains. All overhead and working off man lifts, copper sweat, usually 1-1/4" mains and 3/4" drops. Best job he ever had, he said.The shop somehow lost that gig. The shop I am at now has the fitting there, and somebody else does the fire suppression/plumbing.


----------

